# Fatal trap 12 when trying to install



## satsuma (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD, just trying to install it on my laptop for the first time without any success. I get to menu, where I can choose the type of boot (I just pressed <enter> for the default) and then the installer starts listing hardware, I think. After a while I get an error and the system reboots (unless I pause it by pressing a key).

The last lines of the output before reboot is listed below. Anyone have any tips on what's wrong and how to proceed? Thanks for the help.


```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s7 is ext2fs//home
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_bootonly
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
Fatal trap 12: Page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 0, apic id = 00
fault virtual address = 0x0
fault code = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20: 0x0
stack pointer = 0x28: 0xcbf36754
frame pointer = 0x28: 0xcbf36778
code segment = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
             = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL=0
current process = 1(sysinstall)
trap number = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
uptime = 6s
```


----------



## satsuma (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, and the version is 7.0


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I usually choose #2 (means something disabled.)
Running that way since 2004., v 5.0 > _7 stable


----------



## satsuma (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks jb_fvwm2,

I'll give a shot at number 2. Let's see how it goes, hopefully I can post a reply from my new OS


----------



## satsuma (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi again,

I managed to start the installer with option 2 (ACPI disabled), but now I have different problems.

First I tried to install from the CD, but ended up with messages such as 'Unable to transfer base distribution from acd0'. This happened to all the packages. I guess my CD drive is a bit busted and the data cannot be copied. It's an old machine and I've had problems with the CD drive before.

After this, I tried to install via FTP, but it seems that my PCMCIA ethernet card is not found/supported. It's Xircom Cardbus. Below is the info I get with lspci on DSL about the ethernet device. The installer only gives me options for serial and parallel connectors.

According to the hardware notes of version 7.0 the Xircom Cardbus Ethernet 10/100 and Xircom Cardbus Ethernet II 10/100 should be supported by dc driver. How do I set the installer to use this driver?

All info is highly valued. Thanks.


```
0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Xircom Cardbus Ethernet 10/100 (rev 03)
0000:02:00.1 Serial controller: Xircom Cardbus Ethernet + 56k Modem (rev 03)
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 6, 2009)

if someone doesn't answer, I think this was 
answered in the freebsd-questions list
recently (google groups or online at
//lists. ... somewhere)


----------



## satsuma (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,

I did some googling and found some instructions on how to load the drivers in order to set up the ethernet connection after the installation. But, I didn't find anything describing how to load the driver during install. Something about building a custom kernel, but I don't want to go down that road.

Unless someone have direct instructions on how to set the ethernet connection during install, I'll have to install the system from floppy disks. After installing the base system from floppies, I believe I can try to set up the internet connection and then do a post-installation via FTP.

I'll post an update how I'm progressing. And propably I'll have a lot of new questions in the future :e


----------



## satsuma (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the base system up and running. Didn't get the NIC working though. I decided to start a new thread on that matter. It can be found in http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=12910#post12910

Thanks for all the help.


----------

